# Gracie's First Professional Groom



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Well I had every intention of trying to groom Gracie myself. I do great giving her a bath and blowing her dry, but then. . . she was getting dingleberries stuck on her rear. So I tried cutting just her rear hair and man oh man did I butcher it up. :blink: At least I was smart enough to stop there! I just didn't think I would find a groomer that didn't require vaccines and I knew there was NO WAY I was going to give Gracie the Bordetella vaccine ever-- let alone every six months as required by so many of these places. My sweet westipoo, Baci died the day after getting her Bordetella vaccine at the age of 13 1/2 so I'm paranoid about that. 

I'm so excited because this groomer has been in the business a long time. She hand scissored Gracie and knew without me telling her to not cut around the eyes. She was so gentle and wants the grooming experience to be positive for the dog. As soon as I got home I snapped some pictures before Gracie could get all messed up. Then I decided to take her to a pet boutique close to me so that she could get some more socialization. There just happened to be a photographer there taking Valentine pictures and he was able to get one good shot of her! :chili: She wasn't happy being asked to pose among the props. 

Here she is with her first real haircut! I'm not sure I like the feather that the groomer used, but I love the cut.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, Gracie looks so cute in her new cut and I esp. love the last pic - Happy Valentine's! I also think the feather is creative and cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb -- :wub::wub: :wub::wub: :wub::wub: Gracie is absolutely gorgeous. I think the groomer did an awesome job on her - of course she had a beauty to work with to begin with. She's so beautiful and I think the feather bow gives her a very light, feminine look. I love the last pose with the props. That should be your siggie and Valentine's card. Just love it. (BTW, been there, done that with the "trim up the rear" issue. It's amazing how cutting just a little hair back there is so visible. My groomer always says to me "I know, I know. No baboon butt.:HistericalSmiley:"


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kisses right back to you, Gracie. Your new hairdo is adorable ... of course, I might be just a bit biased. :smootch:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Gracie is gorgeous!! :wub::wub: and you're so lucky you found such a good groomer!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks beautiful!! I too love the last picture!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Gracie looks so good!!! I love her cut, and that feather makes it cute I think. I love her Valentine picture too!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gracie, we missed seeing you but it was worth the wait!
Happy Valentine's day Ms. Grace---you are a heart-throb!
Kitzi sends kisses!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love her haircut and the photos, she's such a cutie!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks great !!! i like the feather !!! its unique  and the last pic , adorable !!! 

thanks for sharing and how great u found agroomer , and about the butchering of the butt area , yup i did that to poor dolce.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ohhhh, I'm so glad you like Gracie's pictures. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside to read all the glowing comments. :wub:I'm such a proud mom. It's so wonderful to have such a great place to share our stories and pictures with each other. My "real world" friends are starting to roll their eyes just a bit when I start talking about Gracie AGAIN or they all of a sudden remember there's somewhere they have to be when I take out another picture.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Deb, I love Gracie's haircut. Your groomer did a great job. She really is gorgeous:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Gracie looks adorable!! :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is lovely! What serendipity that there was a photographer there for you! Those pictures should be framed and mounted they are so good. Glad you found a groomer you like.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I LOVE the feathers! She's a cutie and what adorable pics! Thanks for sharing.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Ohhhh, I'm so glad you like Gracie's pictures. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside to read all the glowing comments. :wub:I'm such a proud mom. It's so wonderful to have such a great place to share our stories and pictures with each other. My "real world" friends are starting to roll their eyes just a bit when I start talking about Gracie AGAIN or they all of a sudden remember there's somewhere they have to be when I take out another picture.:HistericalSmiley:


My two huge luxuries in life are Kitzel & emu oil! :HistericalSmiley:
My daughter always says "Aw oh, I think I hear a commercial on _______ coming!" 
It is when I pull out the "grand-dog" photo album (when other people do the grand-baby thing). . . that I get your response!
:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I love it! Gracie is too, too cute!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Gracie looks like a little doll..:wub:


----------

